# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Rape Storyline for Hollyoaks

## alan45

Hollyoaks favourite Jacqui McQueen is to accuse Gilly Roach of raping her in a hard-hitting new storyline, it has been revealed.

A dramatic plot for the pair - played by Claire Cooper and Anthony Quinlan - begins later this month when they share a drunken kiss amid problems in their respective relationships with Rhys Ashworth and Lynsey Nolan. 

Things soon go a step further and events later take a startling turn when Jacqui claims that Gilly raped her on the night in question. Gilly, meanwhile, confirms that he had sex with Jacqui but insists it was consensual.

Speaking to Soaplife about the gritty plot, Claire Cooper explained: "They're telling the same story but are looking at it from different angles. Just who to believe is a very grey area. It will split the village and the viewers."

Discussing whether Gilly did rape Jacqui, she continued: "It's what Jacqui believes happened. She agrees she was drunk and kissed Gilly but she didn't want sex and she's convinced she was raped. She thinks she made it clear to Gilly she didn't want sex but somehow he didn't get the message."

As the plotline continues, Gilly is arrested and charged after Jacqui reports him to the police. However, as Gilly continues to protest his innocence, many of the Hollyoaks residents - including Rhys - will be unsure of who to believe.

Asked whether she knows the outcome of the storyline, Cooper replied: "No. Neither of us do. We don't know what happened that night. We've just been told that our characters each think they're telling the truth. [Anthony] and I have talked about it a lot. I even read his scripts to try to work it out. The outcome will be a surprise for both of us."

The storyline begins on Monday, February 14 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

moonstorm (01-02-2011), tammyy2j (01-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jacqui is one strong character I would be sure she could fight off Gilly but I guess she must be hammered

----------


## chinadoll_xx

Aww no! I love Gilly, he wouldn't rape Jacqui.

----------


## tammyy2j

From the look of the E4 episode on Friday last Jacqui started kissing Gilly even little Tom saw them it didnt look like rape to me

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks has announced plans to put one of its biggest ever storylines into the hands of the public by recruiting a 'jury' to decide the outcome of an on-screen rape trial.

In an ambitious first for UK soap, the programme's bosses will invite 12 ordinary members of the public to look at the evidence, deliberate the case and ultimately decide whether show regular Gilly Roach is guilty or not guilty as he stands trial for raping Jacqui McQueen.

As revealed earlier this month, Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) is to be arrested and charged in the weeks ahead after Jacqui (Claire Cooper) claims that he sexually assaulted her. Following the accusation, the personal trainer confirms that he had sex with Jacqui on the night in question but insists it was consensual.

The act of rape does not feature on screen and neither Jacqui nor Gilly is lying about what took place, but both are reading the same situation very differently - leaving villagers and viewers unsure of what really happened. Crucially, the storyline is not a case of a 'false accusation' but instead explores the complex and emotive subject of rape from two different perspectives.

Hollyoaks bosses undertook thorough research while planning the storyline to ensure an accurate portrayal of the issue, consulting rape charities Rape Crisis and SARC (Sexual Assault Referral Centre) and the Don't Cross The Line campaign among others.

DS

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Lynsey Nolan slips into a saucy outfit for her new job – but it doesn’t look like she’ll make it to work.

The gorgeous brunette is grabbed from behind by twisted killer Silas Blissett after her flat is plunged into darkness.

The sick predator, who has already killed India Longford, strikes as Lynsey prepares to appear on Lee Hunter and Jamil Fadel’s radio webcam.

The terrified lass has no idea who has grabbed her and fans will have to wait and see if she becomes his second 
victim. 

A Hollyoaks insider said: “Silas has been waiting patiently for his next victim. He came close to killing India’s sister Texas but had a change of heart at the last minute.

“He’s had the urge to kill again for some time and seeing Lynsey in her outfit drives him insane.

“She has no idea who her attacker is and freezes when she’s grabbed. Lynsey’s a plucky young girl but Silas is one 
sick man and it really isn’t looking very good for her at all.”

Tune in to Channel 4 a week on Friday to catch all the drama as it unfolds.

Daily Star Sunday

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' Lynsey will attract the sinister attentions of Silas in the coming days - leaving her in serious danger.

Fortunately, however, Riley arrives on the scene before she can meet a terrible fate - scaring off Silas, who rushes out without being caught. In the aftermath of the incident, Lynsey realises that Silas was the intruder - but is devastated to find that nobody believes her accusations.

Despite the faith that his family show in him following Lynsey's claims, Silas can feel the walls closing in and fears the game is up. Soon afterwards, things get worse when Riley gets suspicious. Amid his grandson's questioning, a stressed-out Silas collapses with a heart attack.

Later, at the hospital, Lynsey faces a dilemma as she's left to care for Silas. Will she give him the help he needs? Or will she turn the situation to her advantage in a desperate bid to uncover the truth?

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks' biggest story of the year so far reaches its conclusion at the end of the month as Gilly's rape trial plays out in a special week of episodes.

As Jacqui and Gilly give their evidence in court, both give compelling testimony as we relive their Valentine's Day encounter from their two different perspectives. When Jacqui speaks, she describes how Gilly raped her, while Gilly argues that it was nothing more than two consenting adults taking comfort in each other's arms.

Tom and Rhys are among those who appear as witnesses in the case. There are also twists in store as a face from Gilly's past puts his case into jeopardy, while Jacqui will also be confronted by her history when another witness makes her look like a liar.

The decision over whether Gilly is guilty or not guilty is being made by a real-life 'jury' consisting of 12 ordinary members of the public. This process will be fully documented online, encouraging viewers to engage with the drama and discuss the complex issue at hand.

As the trial reaches its conclusion, is Gilly facing a long spell behind bars, or will he be cleared?

----------

tammyy2j (21-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

Andy Moss has been one of Hollyoaks' standout performers in recent months while portraying the ups and downs of his character Rhys's relationship with Jacqui McQueen.

Not long after their troubles with dangerous gangster Danny Houston, the pair have found their romance facing its biggest test yet following Jacqui's allegation that Rhys's best friend Gilly raped her.

I recently interviewed Andy about Gilly's upcoming trial week, and you can find the main chat by clicking here.

If you've already read the main piece, read on for a bonus Q&A focusing on Rhys and Jacqui's future and more.

Do you think that Rhys and Jacqui's relationship can ever recover from this?
"I think they're on the road to recovery and whichever way the verdict goes, Rhys has got to believe Jacqui and he does believe Jacqui 100%. So I think, regardless of the verdict, they will try to repair their relationship and they are in deep love. At the end of the trial week, Rhys tries to placate Jacqui and show that he's finally taken her side and supports her, so he makes a massive declaration of his love for her in the court. It's not the right time, though, so Jacqui dismisses it and that's heartbreaking for Rhys. 

"But I'm still not entirely sure what will happen in the week after the trial as we've filmed a few different scenarios, so we don't know what will be used, and we're still filming bits for that week now - which is unusual for us as we're usually two months ahead. We've been told that this is a long-running story and it seems the trial is just the beginning. Jacqui and Rhys will have a long journey ahead as they come to terms with what happened, and I think Rhys will do everything he can to be there for Jacqui."


Rhys and Jacqui were seen as quite an unlikely couple at first. Have you enjoyed creating their partnership?
"Yeah, everyone's said that - they're so different. But I think that Rhys sees some parts of himself in Jacqui and she's the only woman in the village who can give him a run for his money - she's just as sarcastic, just as cutting and she can be just as selfish. But they're opposites in some ways as well, and it's a case of opposites attracting. I love working with Claire Cooper - she's a fantastic actress and the storyline has been a breath of fresh air for me. Me and Claire are really working our socks off to make Rhys and Jacqui a Hollyoaks power-couple." 

After all of the other Ashworths left, was it a relief to realise that Rhys would still get big storylines?
"Yeah, when I knew that the other Ashworths were leaving, I felt like the orphan of the village! But I was assured by the producer that there was still a long way to go for Rhys, and that's when they told me about the pairing with Jacqui. And I'd actually been mentioning that for the past couple of years - saying that I'd really love to work with Claire Cooper. 

"It's great that we can do it now and prove to everyone that we knew it would work. Especially with having this latest storyline, it's going to be a tumultuous ride and I can't wait to see what happens in the aftermath. But they don't like to talk about their feelings much and I think that'll be really interesting - seeing how they're going to rebuild their relationship, but not talking about what's happened in detail because they have trouble with that. I think that's quite realistic as well." 

Was it nice to see Suzanne Hall back recently as Rhys's mum Suzanne?
"Yeah, I love it when they bring Suzanne back. When I started on this show, I'd just moved back from London and she literally looked after me like my mum, so when she left it was really upsetting. So when she comes back now for a few months here and a few months there, it definitely perks me up again. Bring back Suzanne Hall again!" 


What has Hollyoaks' new boss Gareth Philips been like to work with so far?
"Well, I'd already met Gareth a few times at Corrie, because he was there when I was there for a little while. When I finally got to talk to him when he came here, I realised that he'd obviously been watching the show as he talked in-depth about my character and Rhys's background, as well as what's to come in the future. What I've learned is that he knows his stuff, so I do trust Gareth - he knows about the characters and he's told us about the future storylines. He's just got to pull it all together now, which I'm sure he will, and I think this is going to be Hollyoaks' year. We've got some great characters lined up and some amazing storylines in the pipeline for this year, so we are all totally behind Gareth. I'm really excited to see what this year brings." 

Finally, will you be staying at Hollyoaks for the foreseeable future?
"I hope so - obviously this business is so precarious, but I've been at Hollyoaks for five years now and I love the crew and all the people. We have such a laugh filming it, and we're slightly separate from the other soaps because we're in this little bubble in the corner of Liverpool! Hollyoaks has been great for me and I'm happy here for as long as they'll have me."

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2011), tammyy2j (21-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

The Lynsey and Silas storyline is a different storyline and shouldnt be in this thread as this is about Jacqui McQueen's rape and Gilly's trial

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Rhys Ashworth will get caught out when he takes the stand to give evidence at best friend Gilly Roach's rape trial. 

The devastated barman - who is stuck in an impossible situation when his girlfriend Jacqui McQueen (Claire Cooper) accuses his pal Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) of rape - will go into the courtroom "impartial" but will soon be tripped up by Jacqui's hotshot lawyer.

Andrew Moss - who plays Rhys in the Channel 4 soap - explained: "When he's on the stand, he's still impartial after two months of not taking a side. But he basically gets tripped up by Jacqui's barrister and almost drops Gilly in it - not through any fault of his own, but by explaining that he and Gilly have had fights over women in the past and things like that.

"He spills too much on the stand and he ends up fighting Jacqui's corner, as the barrister has tripped him up. It looks like he's chosen Jacqui's side."

With even the central cast members not knowing the outcome of the trial until it is decided by a jury made up of 'Hollyoaks' fans, Andrew thinks his usually cocky alter-ego will feel increasingly "trapped" as the weeks go on.

He added to Digital Spy: "Rhys doesn't want to believe Gilly, because that would mean Jacqui has cheated on him with his best friend and is now saying that he's raped her. But he doesn't want to believe what Jacqui is saying either, because Gilly is his best mate of 20 years and he doesn't want to believe the possibility that he's a rapist.

"Rhys feels trapped but that doubt means that he's seeing everything from the audience's point of view. I think Rhys is in an impossible situation because he doesn't know who to believe."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## lizann

Is Gilly leaving?

----------


## Perdita

The first details of the deliberations which took place between Hollyoaks' rape trial 'jury' members have emerged today.

As announced last month, the Channel 4 soap has recruited 12 ordinary members of the public to decide whether Gilly Roach (Anthony Quinlan) is guilty or not guilty following Jacqui McQueen's (Claire Cooper) accusation that he sexually assaulted her.

The jury's deliberations are believed to have taken place last week ahead of Gilly's trial beginning on screen on Monday. Paul Rodley, who was the jury foreman, has now given a first insight into the discussions which occurred on the day.

Rodley told The Guardian: "One of the big issues was consent. Some of the men in the jury had a completely different outlook on the issue from the women, which I thought might happen, but not to the extent it did. 

"When you're there and you've watched all the evidence, you forget it's a TV programme and you think of the characters and what's going to happen and how it will affect them. All the points were valid, and I can understand now how a jury could debate for hours and hours."

Bosses at the teen drama have said that the aim of a recruiting a real-life jury was to give the audience a chance to engage directly with the complex issue at hand and give rise to debate. The jury were advised by an independent legal professional to ensure that the process was as true-to-life as possible.

More details of the jury's deliberations are expected to emerge in the coming days as the process has been documented for the Hollyoaks website. Gilly's fate will be confirmed on screen at the end of next week.


DS

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

Jacqui McQueen faces a testing time on Hollyoaks this week as Gilly's rape trial plays out in a special block of five episodes. Determined to get justice in the court case, the feisty barmaid starts the week by taking the stand and reliving the ordeal of Valentine's night as she speaks of how Gilly sexually attacked her in their drunken state. However, as the trial unfolds, the uncertainty remains over whose account of that night can be believed. Off screen, meanwhile, the outcome of the case is being decided by a real-life 'jury' of 12 people who have looked at the evidence and deliberated the case before reaching a verdict. Here, Claire Cooper - who plays Jacqui - chats to Digital Spy about the compelling storyline.

What has it been like to film this big plotline for Jacqui and Gilly?
"Well, first of all, Anthony Quinlan who plays Gilly is a pleasure to work with. I've been really lucky to work with him on this particular storyline because he's been giving it everything. It is a really sensitive subject and we've found it really hard with long intense filming days. But in terms of how we've worked together, I think Anthony's been really generous with me and I hope he feels the same way in return." 

What kind of feedback have you had from viewers so far?
"It's been pretty mixed. One week I'll get people saying, 'Oh, Jacqui's not lying', but the next I'll see someone saying that she is lying. I'd never respond to what people say, but I have got my own opinions on the situation and sometimes it's really hard to explain what we're trying to achieve at Hollyoaks - we're trying to create this debate, provoke discussion and make people aware of the situation that we're exploring, which is the grey areas when it comes to the issue of rape. We're also in a position where we can direct anyone affected by the issues raised to the fantastic charities we've been working with - SARC (Sexual Assault Referral Centre) and Rape Crisis." 


Is it annoying when you see people saying that Jacqui is lying?
"Well, it's difficult because Jacqui is very tough and I think a lot of people judge her on the way she looks. It's been interesting that some of the feedback I've had is calling Jacqui a 'slapper', when actually she's had three serious boyfriends and she's not slept round the village or anything like that. But people just take people on face value, which is really sad - though that is what they're trying to highlight with this form of storytelling. Jacqui's story is an interesting one and it's very sad and very tragic that this has happened to her. I do feel that she is a very strong character but she's certainly not vindictive." 

Are you proud that the storyline seems to be provoking discussion and making an impact?
"Yeah, I've felt quite responsible for how the story has come across and I think I've done as much as I could, and I hope it helps people. I hope it helps people come forward and helps people understand what consent is and what it means." 

What do you think of the decision to have a real-life jury deciding Gilly's fate?
"It's a unique concept and, again, it was done because we wanted to provoke discussion and get people talking. The jury have got the evidence and they can take it from there, deciding what the outcome will be. We don't know the outcome ourselves, as we've filmed two endings and we don't know what's going to go out on the night." 


Are you pleased that Hollyoaks is working so hard to explore this complex issue?
"As it's such a sensitive and delicate subject, I think Hollyoaks and Channel 4 have been incredibly brave in exploring this topic at 6.30pm. Due to the timeslot, there's only so much that we can show and so much that we can explore for our viewers, but we are telling it as truthfully and respectfully as possible. We tell stories of education at Hollyoaks, so I hope it will help people but we do feel very responsible. I do personally as well, and I hope that I have helped people out with this storyline through Jacqui."

What can viewers expect from the trial week?
"What we wanted it to do was make people constantly flip sides between Jacqui and Gilly all the way through the proceedings, and I hope we've done that. The viewers will get an insight into what happened on that night, and they'll be able to make their own decision. Ultimately it will be about leaving it up to the audience to decide. There's some great barristers at the trial, some great actors involved and I hope that it'll be a really strong week." 

Are there any flashback scenes revisiting the night in question?
"Yes, there are. We're going to see both Jacqui and Gilly's versions. There's one story but there's two perceptions of it, and that's what the viewers are going to be given. But the jury won't get those scenes - they're just going to get the trial scenes, no flashbacks or anything." 


Is it an emotional experience for Jacqui as she gives her testimony and relives that night?
"Yeah, very much so. She takes the stand and explains what happened to her, but she still doesn't understand why it happened herself, so it's going to be very uncomfortable for her. Also, she's asked her sisters not to be there as she doesn't want them hearing all the details of what happened so she feels alone, although Myra is there to support her. All in all, it's very, very difficult. Jacqui is quite a closed-off person at times and she perhaps deals with her problems differently to other characters on the show, so it's hard for her. Jacqui is a bright girl and she's not daft so she knows what's going to happen - she knows that she's going to be tested in the courtroom." 

We've also heard that both characters will be forced to face their pasts during the caseâ¦
"Yes, both Jacqui and Gilly are going to have their histories brought up, and again that's a way of reflecting what happens in real life as people's pasts are brought up in trials. It's there for the audience to mull over with both characters - we'll be seeing some of Jacqui and Gilly's pasts revealed and revisited." 

Your performances as Jacqui could influence which way the jury goes, so has that affected the way you've played the scenes?
"Well, for some parts of the filming, I didn't know what the procedure was going to be with the trial. But all I can do with my scripts is respond to the other actors and what they're giving me at that moment, and that's how I play Jacqui. I didn't really take into account that an independent jury would be watching - I could only play what was true for Jacqui, otherwise it wouldn't have felt real and would have been too confusing." 

Because you've experienced the storyline through Jacqui's eyes, do you hope that Gilly is found guilty?
"It's a really tough one, but for Jacqui, I hope justice is served. I strongly believe that she was raped and therefore Gilly should be punished. But to be honest, it's not about the verdict, it's about all the story we tell through the trial and the fallout is huge so the subject keeps being explored. I just hope that we get the right outcome - whatever that may be."


What kind of research did you do for this storyline?
"Because I knew I had this storyline coming up, I did a lot of research because I wanted to understand the issue of rape. I think that people sometimes have a misconception of rape being a violent attack - and, don't get me wrong, it is violent to whatever degree - but it's not always someone attacking you with a hooded mask. It's often somebody that you know or somebody that you're close to. 

"I also had to do a lot of research to understand why Jacqui wouldn't fight Gilly off - that was really important to me as Jacqui is a really strong character. But there's a really common situation where women freeze - they can't move, can't speak and they can't fight off their attacker, no matter how strong they are. I also did a lot of research to understand what victims of rape have gone through - understanding the impact and the aftermath. I've spoken to people to understand their situations, and it's just tragic. It takes a long time for people to get over it, if they ever do." 

As Hollyoaks is documenting the jury process online, are you looking forward to seeing what they base their decision on?
"Yeah, I am. All I know is that, rather than watching a drama on TV, they'll just be seeing the courtroom scenes and the evidence, just as you would if you were a real jury looking at the case. So that is going to be interesting - I look forward to finding out how they make their decision." 

As the story has been such a dark one, have you found yourself taking it home with you?
"Yeah, mainly because I've had to go home and learn the lines for the next day, and it's the same story! But I get home, I chill out with my boyfriend and put the TV on for the last hour or so before bedtime, because you are learning your lines until goodness knows what hour! Then I get up the next day and focus on what I have to do." 


How can Jacqui and Rhys recover from this?
"It won't be an immediate remedy and they've got a lot that they need to sort through and understand before they could be normal again, so we shall see - watch this space." 

On a lighter note, what's your reaction to your British Soap Awards nomination for 'Best Actress'?
"I'll be really honest, I've never been nominated for a Soap Award so I am absolutely overwhelmed. It means the world to me that the producers have decided to put me forward. I think that we've got a really strong cast and all of the other nominees are so brilliant, so just to be considered is fantastic. I just hope that I can get a few votes and maybe make it through to the final - fingers crossed! Acting is what everything's about for me - it's not about the shoots or anything else - I'm an actress so the nomination is the biggest compliment." 

You've also been supporting the other nominees on Twitterâ¦
"Yeah, we're a company - we've got a really good close-knit group and we all support each other. It's what makes us strong as you have to be united. I've always supported people when I haven't been a nominee myself, and now that I'm up for an award I've seen people tweeting for me, which I'm really grateful for! It certainly means a lot. I get a bit embarrassed, though! But it's lovely - it's so nice and it's a really amazing feeling. Also, with the viewers, I feel like Jacqui's come into her own a little bit now, and it's nice to be noticed and get a little bit of a public reaction here or there. It makes me want to do a better job and it makes me want to give them more." 


What has Hollyoaks' new boss Gareth Philips been like to work with so far?
"He's been great. He called me, Andy and Anthony into the office straight away, as soon as he took over, because we had this big story and we all needed to make sure we were on the same page. Gareth has been incredibly supportive, he's a great person to chat to, and it's all been really comfortable so I'm really enjoying working with him. I'm delighted." 

In an interview last year, you said that you were contracted with Hollyoaks until June 2011. Can you tell us whether you'll be staying on beyond that?
"Yes, I'm definitely sticking around for the foreseeable. We've got a long way still to go with this storyline and I'm delighted to be carrying on as Jacqui McQueen and am proud to be moving this story forward!"

----------

tammyy2j (30-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

What has it been like to film this big storyline for Gilly and Jacqui?
"It's been really challenging because of the difficult content. It's obviously a gripping storyline and it's been quite intense to film as well because of the situation that both characters are in. It's been quite a gruelling process - filming solid for about three and a half weeks. Ten of those days were filmed in a courtroom with my character in the dock, completely separate from the jury and the gallery - he's just stuck in there with the security guard. So it was really quite intense and emotions were running high, but it was really good to film." 

What do you think of the decision to recruit a real-life jury to decide Gilly's fate?
"I think it's really interesting that they've explored the story in this way, allowing a jury of viewers to decide the outcome of the trial. They've been given the opportunity to explore the situation, come up with a verdict and ultimately decide Gilly's fate. I think it's a brilliant way to explore the issues around a rape trial." 


What kind of feedback have you had from viewers over the storyline?
"All of the feedback that I've had has been absolutely outstanding. I think it's got a lot of people interested because, by recruiting the jury, we are giving the public the chance to explore the situation. I think the storyline has got people hooked and I've not had any negative feedback over it - I just get people constantly asking, 'Did he do it, or did he not?' But obviously we don't know." 

Are you glad to see that the storyline is provoking discussion about the complex issues of rape and consent?
"Yeah, of course, because people need to know that there's a line you don't cross and they need to take precautions. It's such a sensitive subject and I just feel honoured that we've been able to portray it in the way that we have." 

Did you have any reservations about exploring this story with Gilly, or were you happy about it from the start?
"I was all for it from the start, just because it's such a big storyline and the producers have instilled their faith in me to explore it with Claire Cooper and Andy Moss. I was really grateful for the opportunity to do that." 

How does Gilly cope with being cross-examined at the trial?
"It's massively intense. In Gilly's head, he's innocent, but in Jacqui's head, she's adamant that he's raped her. So it's really intense as there's the possibility that Gilly could be sent to jail over this, and I think the minimum for a rape charge is two and a half years, so you can imagine the emotions that are going around in his head - he doesn't know whether he's coming or going."


What can you tell us about how the trial unfolds?
"There's a few things that get dragged up about both characters. Among those is a girl from Gilly's past who nobody is aware of, and a character gets brought in from Jacqui's past as well. So basically the audience will be going back and forth throughout the week - one minute you think Gilly is guilty, one minute you think he's not. It's been filmed very cleverly, as remember no-one but those two people know what actually happened in that room that night. We also see Tom appear as a witness - he's just trying to tell the truth about that night, and the fact that all he saw was Jacqui and Gilly kissing. But it's not really fair for a young lad to be caught up in a situation like this, especially as he's had such a traumatic life." 

What kind of research did you do for the storyline?
"I did quite a lot of research. We worked with Rape Crisis, and I also did an interview with a police officer from the Hampshire Constabulary and the Thames Valley Police, about a campaign they've been running called Don't Cross The Line. It's aimed towards men and it's all about knowing when you are crossing that line, what you should do to make sure that you do have consent, and making sure you do have a definite 'yes' before getting involved in sexual activity. So we did a lot of research and I think it paid off." 

As well as provoking discussion, is there any other impact that you'd like this storyline to have?
"I don't really think it's for me to advise people, but after hearing about the Don't Cross The Line campaign, all I would say is make sure you do get consent and that you're in a fit state when it comes to a situation like this. I just hope people really sit back and take notice of what's going on with these two characters, because rape is such a serious offence and it could be a very difficult situation that you get yourself involved in if things go wrong." 

Has it been a relief for Gilly to have Frankie and Jack's support throughout this ordeal?
"Yeah, definitely, because obviously his best friend Rhys is the person who you'd expect him to get the support from, but he's not getting it in this case. Although, obviously Gilly has slept with Rhys's girlfriend and he's definitely in the wrong there - it's something you just don't do. So Gilly does need support from people and Frankie and Jack have been brilliant throughout the whole situation. I also feel sorry for Rhys in a way, because he's stuck in the middle and he's known Gilly nearly all his life. For Rhys to hear that Gilly has been accused of rape by his current girlfriend must be a complete ordeal for him and I have a lot of sympathy for him being in that situation." 

When you were filming the trial scenes, did the knowledge that the real-life jury would be watching and judging your performance affect the way you played the scenes?
"Not at all. Myself and Claire Cooper had just been told to play the scenes as if our characters were completely adamant that they were telling the truth about what happened on that night. Gilly says that he and Jacqui had sex and that was the end of it, whereas Jacqui's story is in complete contrast to that and she says that he raped her. We just had to stay true to our sides of the story and play it out that way." 


What does this storyline mean for your own future at Hollyoaks?
"Regardless of the outcome, Gilly will be around for a bit longer. But we just have to wait and see - nothing is set in stone yet and there's so many different things that could happen during the trial or even after the trial. I think we'll all just have to watch this space, but this is a long-running storyline so there is a lot more to come - the verdict is just the beginning."

What's your reaction to your British Soap Award nomination?
"I'm totally flattered and I think it's an absolute honour to be up there with the calibre of people in the category. We've got some great nominations from our show as well - I think Emmett Scanlan has made a massive impact on the show, and Kieron Richardson has been outstanding as well. It's my first nomination for 'Best Actor' so I'm truly grateful and I really appreciate it." 

Has Hollyoaks felt much different for you since Carley Stenson left?
"Yeah, it was really sad for Carley to leave, because she had such an impact on the show and she was there for so long. I was really close to Carley because I was working with her for such a long period of time, and she's such a lovely girl. It had an impact on everyone, really - everyone was sad to see her leave, but she's on to new pastures and she's doing a great job down at the West End now." 

Have you enjoyed working with Hollyoaks' new boss Gareth Philips?
"Yeah, Gareth has definitely got great ideas and he's hoping to push the show forward. We have noticed a positive change since he's come in. Everyone's happy with the storylines that they're getting and he's got a real direction in mind - a real focus of where he wants to take the show. Hopefully we can all stick together and make that happen."

----------

tammyy2j (29-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Again this should be in the thread already started about the rape storyline

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Claire Cooper has said that it will be "interesting" to see the aftermath of the soap's rape trial verdict.

Last night, E4's first-look saw Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) found not guilty of sexually assaulting Jacqui McQueen on Valentine's night by the jury, as the week-long trial comes to a conclusion. 

Writing on Twitter, Cooper told fans: "Hi all...just been reading through all your messages..many thanks to each one of you....its been tough.....certainly has for us...and has still left you all split...its the 'grey area'... Tragic... (sic)"

Speaking about the storyline, she continued: "All I can say to those who ask what my thoughts are on the Trial..exactly what I said on [Fern Britton's chatshow].

"Jacqui believes she is telling the truth..her Truth..she is a strong,brash woman but not vindictive it was a huge responsibility for her to take it to court and she has no regrets in doing so..credit to her."

She added: "It will be interesting to watch her develop over the next few months..the aftermath..recovery."

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Jacqui suppose to get pregnant? I thought she couldnt have kids

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Andrew Moss has revealed that there is fresh turmoil ahead for Rhys and Jacqui when Gilly Roach returns to the village later this year.

Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) has been absent from screens since April, when he decided to spend some time away from home to clear his head after being found not guilty of raping Jacqui.

Since then, Jacqui has tried to recover from her ordeal and embarked on a long journey to get her relationship with Rhys back on track. However, their progress could be thrown into jeopardy when Gilly makes his comeback.

Speaking of Gilly's return, Moss told Inside Soap: "Rhys and Jacqui's lives are going to be turned upside down again. Jacqui handles the whole thing really well. She's calm, because she doesn't want to show Rhys how she really feels about it.

"But Rhys flies off the handle - he wants to smash Gilly's head in."

Back in May, Claire Cooper - who plays Jacqui - told Digital Spy that show bosses were planning a resolution to her story with Gilly.

She said at the time: "It's an ongoing story and it is going to be concluded… Some people believe Jacqui and some people don't, but the story progresses and the conclusion to the story will happen later in the year."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Claire Cooper has promised that there will be "a resolution" to the soap's Jacqui and Gilly storyline later this year.

Last month, viewers saw Gilly found not guilty of raping Jacqui after he stood trial over the barmaid's allegations. The verdict was reached off-screen by a real-life jury of 12 people.

Although Jacqui left the village for time to clear her head shortly after the trial result, she will soon return home and attempt to start rebuilding her life.

Speaking to Digital Spy about her character's future, Cooper explained: "With either outcome from the jury, Jacqui still had to recover from the trial and what happened to her, and the journey doesn't end here - it's an ongoing story and it is going to be concluded. I don't know when that will be, but there will be a resolution."

"Jacqui has no regrets - her only regret is that Gilly wasn't found guilty," she continued. "For Jacqui, that's her truth and that's the story that I'm telling - I believe Jacqui. Some people believe Jacqui and some people don't, but the story progresses and the conclusion to the story will happen later in the year."

Asked whether viewers will ever receive a firm answer over what happened between Jacqui and Gilly, Cooper replied: "I think there'll still be a grey area, but Jacqui knows her truth, that's her story and that's never going to change or waiver. I think the viewers will gain a better insight into what happened and there is a very clear message to the storyline."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anthony Quinlan has revealed the motivations behind his character Gilly Roach's forthcoming return to the village.

Gilly has spent time away since April, when a court cleared him of raping Jacqui McQueen (Claire Cooper). However, next week's episodes see him make a shock comeback - to the dismay of Jacqui and her boyfriend Rhys (Andrew Moss).

Quinlan told TV Times: "Gilly is traumatised by what happened and really nervous about showing his face. He knows that he's been tarred with the 'rapist' brush, even though he was acquitted.

"What he wants to do now is set the record straight and show people he's a decent person."

He added: "Gilly knows his friendship with Rhys is over. He'd like Rhys to be civil to him, but he knows how Jacqui feels about him and it will be hard living in close proximity to her."

Gilly's return sees the village divided once again as Cheryl and Frankie support the personal trainer, while the McQueens and Rhys are furious over his reappearance.

Hollyoaks airs Gilly's return episode next Thursday at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (16-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Claire Cooper has revealed that she is eager to portray some happier times for her character Jacqui McQueen in the New Year.

Jacqui has endured a turbulent 2011 centring around her rape storyline with Gilly Roach (Anthony Quinlan). The former personal trainer was found not guilty in his trial, but Jacqui has always maintained that she is telling the truth about what happened on the night in question.

Hollyoaks viewers have not yet seen the last of the Jacqui and Gilly storyline as show bosses have promised that there is a conclusion to the plot on the way.

Discussing her hopes for Jacqui's future storylines, Cooper told Inside Soap's Yearbook 2012 that she wants to see the feisty barmaid "having a better time of it".

She explained: "I'd really like a bit of fun for her and Rhys in their marriage. And obviously the conclusion of the Jacqui and Gilly storyline will affect that, whatever happens. There's going to be a heck of a lot for the audience to get their teeth into when the new year starts."

Discussing Jacqui's marriage to Rhys (Andrew Moss), she said: "The relationship is very funny. I think Jacqui brings out a side of Rhys that we haven't seen before. Andy Moss told me recently that he asked the show's producers a couple of years ago if he could work with me, which is very flattering."

Gilly returned to the village in September following a few months away to clear his head.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anthony Quinlan has reflected on his departure from the soap, confirming that he is keen to move on following an "amazing" time in the role of Gilly Roach.

Gilly bids a final farewell to the village next week after the show's long-running rape storyline reaches its conclusion.

Although Gilly was found not guilty of raping Jacqui McQueen earlier this year, events will soon take a new twist in a special three-hander episode, which sees him pay an emotional visit to the barmaid and her husband Rhys (Andrew Moss). Following an intense discussion, Gilly decides to move away for good.

Reflecting on his last day on set, Quinlan told Inside Soap: "It was always going to be a sad time. The cast put together a 'bible' of everything Gilly's done over the years, and I've taken a few of his clothes to remember him by. I'd never wear them myself, though - he wasn't exactly the best-dressed guy in the village, was he?

"I'd never say never about returning to Hollyoaks, but at the moment it's time to move on. You're not going to get a much better education than being in a show like that - it's been amazing."

The actor has appeared in two plays at The Lowry theatre in Manchester this year, including a recent role in The Lonely Clouds of Guernica.

Meanwhile, part of Hollyoaks' upcoming three-hander episode sees Gilly make an apology to Jacqui (Claire Cooper) over what happened between them on Valentine's night.

Quinlan said: "I can't give too much away about what takes place when he arrives at their flat, but something happens to make him question whether he did take things too far with Jacqui. It's just absolutely heartbreaking."

Hollyoaks' Gilly, Jacqui and Rhys three-hander airs on Friday at 7pm on E4 and next Monday at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks barman Rhys Ashworth was left torn between his girlfriend and best friend earlier this year when Jacqui McQueen accused Gilly Roach of raping her on Valentine's night.

Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) was ultimately found not guilty when the case was brought to court, but Rhys has since attempted to stick by Jacqui (Claire Cooper) all the way - and the pair made the ultimate commitment to each other back in the summer as they tied the knot.

The trio's storyline now has one final act left to play out as Gilly will soon pay an unexpected visit to Jacqui and Rhys's flat, where an emotional, heartwrenching discussion takes place. The scenes air in a special three-hander episode focusing entirely on the characters of Rhys, Jacqui and Gilly. 

Exact details of what happens inside the flat are being kept under wraps until broadcast, but it has been confirmed that Gilly eventually makes an apology before leaving the village for good.

Here, Andrew Moss - who plays Rhys - chats to Digital Spy about the storyline's conclusion.

What can you tell us about the Rhys, Jacqui and Gilly three-hander episode?
"We first heard about this special episode about a month before we started filming it. It was really exciting to be given this chance, and for them to trust the three of us to hold an entire episode. I think there needed to be something like this to wrap up this storyline, as it's been so long-running - it's been going on for nearly a year now. 

"I think it's the perfect way to conclude the storyline, and we owe it to the viewer to wrap it up. It's not wrapped up in a neat little package, but there is closure at the end of it and a definite conclusion. I hope we do everyone proud with this episode."

What does Rhys think when Gilly turns up at the flat and Jacqui wants to let him inside?
"When Rhys sees that Jacqui wants to let Gilly into the flat, he can see straight away that something's not right and something's going to go down. Rhys thinks that any discussions shouldn't take place in the flat, as that was where the incident happened. So Rhys wants to send Gilly away, talk to Jacqui and then they can all come together again. 

"But Jacqui knows this is the point where Gilly has something to say. She lets him in and it all goes from there. Rhys just has to respect Jacqui's decision, so he's there to support her all the way through."

We'd expect a lot of discussion between Jacqui and Gilly in the episode, but does Rhys get a chance to have his say too?
"At first, Rhys is just biting his tongue. Rhys doesn't fully understand what's going on, but Jacqui realises why Gilly is there. Later on, Rhys does get to have his say and it unfolds in a really unexpected way, which I can't say too much about. But Rhys does definitely get a chance to put his point across and explain what this situation has done to him over the past year as well. So it's a full conclusion for all three characters, and it wraps up a lot of loose ends."

How different was this to film compared to an ordinary Hollyoaks episode?
"It was really unusual to film. One of the scenes was 22 pages long, so that's like doing a play. They wanted to do it from start to end, so we filmed the episode in story order - which we never normally get to do. 

"For the 22-page scene, me, Anthony and Claire did the read-through with the director, and then we just did it all in one go. It was more realistic than anything else we've ever had to do. It plays out in real time, and we hope that 22-page scene will be a bit of Hollyoaks magic."

After so long doing this storyline, is there a part of you that's sad to see it end, or is it a relief?
"As this is such a sensitive and delicate issue, I'm really glad that Hollyoaks have stuck with this storyline. I hope we've played it as realistically as possible, and I don't think you could do a storyline like this in three months or six months. That wouldn't be fair given the subject matter and it wouldn't be fair on the actors or audience either. I think this is the perfect time to conclude the storyline.

"I've really enjoyed the storyline because it's been really dark and dramatic. I prefer doing the drama and the dark material to the light, comedy stuff. The hardest part has probably been bouncing into work happy at 7.30am and then having to be in such a dark place by 8.30am. That was quite draining, but we wouldn't change it for the world."

How did you feel about saying goodbye to Anthony Quinlan?
"Me and Anthony have been at Hollyoaks together for six and a half years now. If Gilly had been found guilty at the trial, he would have left the show then, so me and Quinny said our goodbyes at that point. We'd accepted that we weren't going to work together anymore and that Quinny was moving on. 

"But then when he came back to do some more episodes, it was really exciting. It was great to wrap it up and say goodbye to Gilly properly. It's not the nicest way for him to be sent off, but the storyline had to reach a conclusion."

Have you learned a lot from doing this storyline?
"From an acting point of view, I've learned how to keep a long-running story interesting by finding the peaks and troughs in it. Because it's been such a grey area, there hasn't been a big explosion - it's just been bubbling along, so in that respect I've learned a lot. I've also learned a lot as a person by speaking to charities like Rape Crisis. I hope we've done the storyline well."

What do you hope the future holds for Rhys and Jacqui?
"I think Rhys and Jacqui have now had all the misery that they can bear for a while! I don't know how it's going to happen, but somehow they're going to find some sort of happiness. At the end of the day, everyone wants them to be together - they've become stronger than ever due to the situation they've been in. 

"We do have a few fun storylines on the way, whether it involves Terry the dog or other characters who will cross their paths. I've heard various things, but I'm not totally sure what's happening yet."

With Gilly gone, do you think Darren is going to take over the role of Rhys's best friend?
"Darren's grown up a bit now and he's known Rhys for six years, so they've got so much history together. Even if they pretend they don't like each other, they are mates and I think they're going to become a fun double act. We've got some stuff coming up, which I've been reading today. They've both found the girls that they want to be with now, so they've got more in common than ever."

How are you feeling about life at Hollyoaks in general at the moment?
"I can definitely feel the excitement surrounding the show again. It feels like everything is coming together now - we've got a good bunch of students, we've got established characters with long-running storylines and some exciting things with the kids. We've also had other exciting stuff recently like the Wretch 32 invasion. When all of that happens at once, the buzz here is immense."

Do you feel like Rhys has become more popular this year?
"Well, when Rhys's family left, he was on his own in the village and we didn't really know who to pair him with. It wasn't until I started working with Claire Cooper that I found another side of Rhys that I could bring out. As soon as Rhys falls in love, he turns into quite a sweet lad. 

"After the huge struggle he's been through with Jacqui, I'm always getting messages through on Twitter saying, 'I wish Rhys was my boyfriend and looked after me like that!' We see a softer, more grown-up and more mature Rhys these days. Hopefully the producers are coming up with some more exciting storylines for him for next year.

"I'd also like to thank Digital Spy for all of your support as you guys have stuck with us through this storyline. I always read your interviews and the comments on the forum. There's been posts on the forum that are really well-written and from people who really understand the storyline. They're so supportive and those comments have actually helped us with the storyline, so thank you!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Jacqui McQueen will soon see a chance to get closure at last as Gilly Roach turns up at her door unexpectedly.

Jacqui has struggled to move on with her life in recent months after her rape case against Gilly (Anthony Quinlan) resulted in a not guilty verdict. However, when a confused Gilly arrives to see her out of the blue, Jacqui is curious to see what his intentions are and lets him inside the flat - to the surprise of her husband Rhys (Andrew Moss).

What follows is an emotional and tense real-time episode focusing entirely on the characters of Jacqui, Gilly and Rhys. As the trio finally come together and try to make sense of their situation, can they reach the resolution they desperately need?

Here, Claire Cooper - who plays Jacqui - chats to Digital Spy about the special episode.

How is Jacqui coping with Gilly's return now that he's been back for a few weeks?
"It's really difficult for her. Jacqui has her belief about what happened, but half of the village believe something else. Jacqui's family believe in her, along with Rhys and a couple of others, but she feels like other people are judging her and making assumptions. But Jacqui is doing better than Rhys, in a strange way - she's handling it better than him."

What can we expect from the Jacqui, Gilly and Rhys three-hander episode?
"It's one of those episodes that Hollyoaks doesn't normally do, but because of the nature of this storyline, they need to conclude it - not just for the characters in the show but for the audience too. It really has split the audience and it's put them in a position where they don't know what they think about the characters anymore. 

"So this episode is going to confirm a lot of things for a lot of people. Hopefully they'll understand it a lot better, because there's been this huge grey area which has always been unexplained and had a huge question mark over it. The episode is more like a drama, and it takes place over 25 minutes in real time."

Can you talk us through how events unfold in the episode?
"Gilly turns up at Jacqui and Rhys's flat, and as far as Jacqui's concerned, he's there because he's got a reason and he needs to say something. It may not necessarily pan out the way that she hopes, but at the end, Gilly does apologise. But you'll have to tune in to find out what that apology is for and what it's all about."

When Jacqui first sees Gilly at the door, isn't she tempted to tell him to go away?
"No, Jacqui wants him to come in - she's quite a reasonable and centred person and I really admire that about her. Jacqui has dissected this in her head for months, and put herself in turmoil, heartache and headache. So because Gilly has turned up, she's sure that there must be a reason for it - she's quite logical like that. Jacqui feels like this could benefit her, so she welcomes him in a strange kind of way."

How does Rhys feel about Gilly being there?
"Well, Rhys is very hot-headed and Andy does that very, very well! Jacqui is quite different - as much as she can fly off the rail sometimes, she has got quite a lot of self-control. But Rhys is very protective over Jacqui and doesn't want anyone near her who might upset her. As far as he's concerned, Gilly has done so much damage. So Rhys will do anything to protect Jacqui, and you'll see that in this episode. 

"This episode is a very grown-up version of Hollyoaks - it's going to be quite intense, like a pressure cooker. But there won't be a huge outburst - you won't see people rolling on the floor hysterical or anything like that. It's about people communicating and I think that's what makes interesting drama."

Do you think there'll always be a grey area when it comes to this storyline, or will all of our questions be answered?
"The ultimate question is answered - whether Gilly did or he didn't. But this grey area is about understanding what consent is, and it will always be that way. The grey area will remain, but the answer will come out."

Are there any flashback scenes in the episode, or is it just the characters talking?
"I believe there is a flashback scene towards the end, but when we filmed it, we just filmed the discussion at the flat in story order - which was a real treat. So we literally had four days holed up in the flat, and we filmed all of the scenes consecutively. And one of the scenes was 22 pages long, whereas most scenes we do are four pages long - if that!"

How did you feel about doing a three-hander episode?
"It's such an honour. I'm so grateful that Hollyoaks have given me such a great opportunity with this storyline, have trusted me enough to play Jacqui McQueen to this date, and then finally to be given the opportunity to do a three-hander with Anthony and Andy. 

"Anthony and Andy are wonderful actors to work with and they've given me so much, they allow me to take massive risks and they don't judge what I do. And I hope they feel the same way about me. I love the drama and realism in acting, so I've been given a great opportunity with this episode."

Do you think the viewers have been on Jacqui's side in this storyline?
"Because we have Twitter, I've seen really mixed opinions. So I've had tweets saying that Jacqui is lying, but then I've also had ones from people who've said, 'No, I've been through this, I've been there and I believe her'. 

"In a strange way, I think more people don't believe her. As an actress playing Jacqui, that can be quite frustrating but people are entitled to their opinions, and this is what's so interesting about the storyline - people don't know who's telling the truth. Every day we're faced with scenarios like this, whether they're small or big ones.

"The travesty of the situation is that Jacqui took this to court and didn't get the result that she wanted, but that mirrors what can happen in real life, so we have highlighted quite a delicate area. I think we've handled it as well as we could have."

Do you think people can learn from the storyline?
"Definitely. Ultimately, Jacqui and Gilly are both victims in this and that's what the grey area is about. I think some people aren't seeing that yet, but I think that's what this episode is going to reveal. We've taken it slowly and had moments where the characters are back to themselves, before it bubbles back up again. It's literally been an emotional rollercoaster - we call it the 'Racqui rollercoaster' on Twitter! To know that we're finally putting some closure to this storyline is really exciting for me."

Do you think Jacqui and Rhys have a strong future together?
"We'll have to see what the outcome is in the three-hander episode, but ultimately they both love each other. People have problems in life, but ultimately, if you love each other enough, you'll get through it - it's that simple. I think Jacqui and Rhys love each other so much that they've got enough power to somehow get through it. I believe in them."

2011 has been a big year for Jacqui, so does that mean 2012 will have to be a bit quieter?
"Oh, I hope not! (Laughs) I know there are a few storylines batting around at the moment, which I'm very excited about but I can't say anything about them. I think you just keep building on it and giving more to the audience. I'm definitely not interested in a breather, if I'm honest! 

"I'd love to keep on exploring Jacqui McQueen, because I think she's got so many facets and that's what I love about her. She's so much more courageous than me as a person, and I admire her so much."

Will we see more of Jacqui and Lynsey's friendship?
"We will! There might be a few other characters involved there, but you'll have to wait and see who those are. We've been filming some really fun stuff lately and I think it's going to come across that way. It makes me smile just thinking about it."

Have you had a chat with Hollyoaks' new producer Emma Smithwick yet?
"We haven't had a proper one-to-one yet, but we did have a chat about the three-hander episode. I know that I'm due a meeting soon. I'm looking forward to it. She's got a lot of cast to get through. 

"I think Emma is a fantastic lady with a wonderful vision for the show. She's got great ideas for everybody and I love hearing about everyone's adventures and where the rest of the cast are going to be taken in their storylines. Hollyoaks has got a wonderful buzz around it at the moment - I hope that continues and the show reigns!"

----------

